# Wolf Hybrids



## StryderPup

I was watching an older episode of Dog Whisperer last night that featured two Wolf/ Husky hybrids. One was people/dog aggressive and he other was food aggressive. I was thinking to myself, why would someone want to breed a wolf and a domesticated dog? (I also wondered how one would get a true wolf to breed with). Any wolf hybrid owners out there? What are the traits that you would want from a wolf vs. a domesticated canine? I must admit the results were gorgeous dogs. Any thoughts??


----------



## RacerX

I watched last night too, and did some research on them as well. They seemed very out of place in a domestic setting.


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wolf-dog_hybrid


----------



## Raziel

I had a thread is this too.
Some GREAT answers, but I cant find it.
The arent "hybrids" as they are both from the same family.
Some people are stupid & have NO bussiness breeding dogs, let alone breeding a wild dangerous animal with a domesticated dog.
Could have a bad outcome.


----------



## Powell

> Originally Posted By: StryderPupI was watching an older episode of Dog Whisperer last night that featured two Wolf/ Husky hybrids. One was people/dog aggressive and he other was food aggressive. I was thinking to myself, why would someone want to breed a wolf and a domesticated dog? (I also wondered how one would get a true wolf to breed with). Any wolf hybrid owners out there? What are the traits that you would want from a wolf vs. a domesticated canine? I must admit the results were gorgeous dogs. Any thoughts??


OK, I volunteer at Full Moon Farm a Wolfdog rescue. First of all there is NO SUCH THING AS A WOLF HYBRID as wolf and dog are same species. Well, lets put it this way, the agressive behaviour comes from the same reason you see in the DOG, as that's where it comes from. But Ceasar is THE LAST person I would consult for this problem. There are LOTS of good Wolfdog folks that could help. Also NO ONE breeds a dog to a wild wolf.... no one is robbing wolf pups from the den. If that is the claim then the breeder is lying, and there are lots of unscrupulous (BYB) breeders. The worst thing is they lie about content. It's a real surprise when someone has had a VERY low content MIS represented as a high content or "wolf" and they do get a high content. High contents as a general rule can't live inside. Mid contents maybe, and low contents sure. 

The common breeding is wolfdog to wolfdog with good breeders and they know the temperment, and help the people that got their animals. I don't have one. My dog Jolene does have Wolfdog boyfriends at Full Moon Farm. 

The temperment is close to what a Husky is. A dog is always a juvenile. A high content is like a graduate student, and can think for himself and figure things out. German Shepherds do this, don't they? 

Properly socialized they are sweet as a ton of sugar. Non socialized they can be fearful and skittish ( like a Husky). 

Delaware at Full Moon Farm, was a high content who died earlier this year. He would lick you just about wear your skin off and cover you with wolf spit. 


Mani, (who has 2 dog hairs) was raised in a house. He had never been left alone, and when the lady had to go to work when the husbands hours got cut back, he ate the inside of the condo. He will sleep in bed, but he can't be left alone. Separation anxiety on steroids. I have groomed him ( and he helped) 
Now Autumn, she is mostly all wolf and has heritage that King from Wild Spirit Wolf Sanctuary came from. She was badly abused by a man who kicked her and beat her with a shovel. If you are liked by her, you can do ANYthing. She does not like me. She will show me teeth and hiss like a snake. I tell ner NO TEETH and NO TREAT. She has back injury damage that make her cranky.

Belle is another high content that is food agressive. I TOSS her the treats. I went to pet her and she thought my hand was a treat. The VERY moment her teeth touched my hand she realized it was a human hand, and the teeth just touched, her ears went flat back on her head, her tail tucked under and she started whining, as she was properly taught that WOLF teeth don't touch humans. Her pen mate Mac, is MOSTLY GSD, he is skitty, but I can corner him and then I can pet him. 

Another one is Red Stripe. Low content, and when he was along I would go in his pen and clean up poop. He'd cower in the corner and shiver like a scared Chihuahua! Now, that he's in the pen with Selena, he will come up and take treats and actually let me pet him. 


The new outreach animal is River. He's mainly Malamute / Husky and pinch of wolf. Meg and I walked him in the Black Mountain Christmas parade. 10 months old and never been in a large parade... he did good. And he did not scarf up any candy that had been thrown in the street. He will gently take treats from my mouth. Zodiak would do that also. There are a lot of dogs I would never try that with. 

Any questions to me do it by private EMAIL rather than a PM please! 


Zodiak, who died a few months ago, was the outreach animal, and he was just bomb proof. Low content with mostly LARGE Malamute, a pinch of GSD (where his black and tan coloring came from ) and a bit of wolf. 130 pounds. He made 10 years, but when rescued he weighed 43 pounds. 


Powell


----------



## StryderPup

Ok, this is a dumb question so I apologize in advance, but would a Wolf in nature breed with a domesticated canine??


----------



## StryderPup

Thanks everyone, this bothered me so much that I woke up about 4am and could not go back to sleep, LOL. I just could not wrap my mind around the whole idea. 

I work for a newspaper and I release ads for pets. I released one yesterday for wolf Hybrid pups. Then after I watched Caesar I was cheesed off. I see so many ads from BYB and people that I know have puppy mills who submit ads for designer dogs and mix every breed imaginable.


----------



## rjvamp

What I NEVER told folks when Lobo and Cotton (my first cotton) was alive is they did have some wolf in them. The were called Low Content - so not a lot in them. However, their personalities were completely different. Cotton was very people friendly and Lobo didn't care for strangers at all. It took him a lot of introductions to get him used to anyone new and when someone did come in he would sit right next to me or in between me and them. 

This did present a challenge. Lobo HATED going to the vet. So we ended up having a mobile vet for him - he ALWAYS had to be muzzled, except for his last day he was very calm - not enough energy. He also hated kennels. I know regular dogs that are like this too.

They did go to petsmart only a few times. I think when the little kid said, "Mom - look at the wolves!" We were like - time to go! I didn't know a lot about dog training at the time or who to go to and I really think with training that Lobo could have been less distrusting of people. And I didn't want too much attention to be brought towards them due to local laws that had changed in GA prior to us moving back to our house there from CA.

Cotton bonded with me as soon as he saw me and Lobo with my partner. When I walked out onto the porch to greet them Cotton came up to me and put my arm in his mouth and drew me closer to him and he sat in front of me to be hugged and then play. Lobo came up to my partner and put his jaw around his head like your are now my toy. He let him pet him. It was a very cool moment. We took Cotton first to get him used to the apartment. And after someone tried to break in (Cotton ran them off), we went back and got Lobo faster than we had planned.

They were a lot of work. Lobo could never go to a kennel for us to go to vacation because he would NOT behave. Again, I think training could have helped with this - we didn't know about training at the time and no one advised that training would help either.

At the end of the day they turned out to be great dogs. To me they were like mixed breed dogs. They did howl - but that could have just as well been the malamute in them as well. There are plenty of local laws that outlaw them because just having "wolf" in them means you now have a wild animal in the community.

I don't think that having wolf in them made them any more or less dangerous. Lobo, like many any dog breed had issues that with proper training could have helped. Around us he was completely fine - we were his pack. 

With wolf-hybrids I think, just like any breed, takes the right owner. We lived in a 4 apartment unit in Vallejo CA - they went on LOTS of walks. And we did learn about crates after that one night we left them out when we were gone to a Halloween party. Of course - any breed can destroy sofas! I think I saw some GSD pics of beds destroyed on here







We also lived in a subdivision in GA where they had a backyard with a normal fence and again they were taken on walks.

They were not required to eat raw meats like so many of the wolf-hybrid folks say they must eat. They ate Pedigree most of their life. We were told NOT to feed them raw meat because it could make them go wild. We KNOW NOW that is so stupid. It is what is natural for them to eat so they may have just done better on raw meat...but I think 14 years, 45 days for Lobo is pretty darn good. Cotton died of Cancer in 2005. 

I do believe they can be a part of society just like any breed of dog. Understanding the importance of training and how to get rid of bad behaviors if they show up would be very helpful! I can't speak for higher content wolf hybrids. I would think with proper training at the start could be helpful but I can't be for sure. I had a great experience with both Lobo and Cotton and wouldn't have given it up for the world. 









moving day 1996 (lobo, me, cotton)


----------



## ebrannan

Hey Powell. Neat, neat, neat. 
Lots of great info and thank you for volunteering at Full Moon. 
Sometimes, I love to just go to the Web site and look at the animals. 
They are where they belong ... with you guys in a proper environment. 
Happy New Year!


----------



## Raziel

Wolves belong in the wild.
No offence.
Im sure some dog/wolves do good in homes & with their people.
But alot of them are kept outside in kennels. What kind of a life is that?


----------



## rjvamp

as an FYI - ours were rescues - the guy that had them was trying to teach them to hunt small animals and was going to let them into the "wild" of Sonoma county!!!! OMG. Craziness!!!! Ours lived with cats so I guess the "instinct" to hunt small animals wasn't there! Or they just failed to learn what the guy was showing them to do. Thankfully the lady we got them from had taken them from this guy - she was like "no - you are not going to be that irresponsible!"


----------



## Raziel

> Originally Posted By: AngelesVonLobosas an FYI - ours were rescues - the guy that had them was trying to teach them to hunt small animals and was going to let them into the "wild" of Sonoma county!!!! OMG. Craziness!!!! Ours lived with cats so I guess the "instinct" to hunt small animals wasn't there! Or they just failed to learn what the guy was showing them to do. Thankfully the lady we got them from had taken them from this guy - she was like "no - you are not going to be that irresponsible!"


Im not saying it towards you!









Just like people who keep them in kennels. Those animals need to be free & run. They die early in captivity.
Rescues & if you didnt know are different, you know?
I wasnt refering to rescues or anything.
Just people who have them just to have them


----------



## rjvamp

I know that Angel!







I just forgot to put that in my post! No worries!!!!!


----------



## Powell

> Originally Posted By: Angel RI had a thread is this too.
> Some GREAT answers, but I cant find it.
> The arent "hybrids" as they are both from the same family.
> Some people are stupid & have NO bussiness breeding dogs, let alone breeding a wild dangerous animal with a domesticated dog.
> Could have a bad outcome.


First of all, no one is breeding a dog to a wild animal. Most of the breeding is done wolfdog to wolfdog. The BYB's GENERALLY are not breeding high contents but represent them as such. Also a wolf is not a dangerous animal. They are shy and afraid of people. Those that do breed high content wolf dogs ( or as pure as you can get) can trace the ancestry back to the 1920's. The USDA rates wolves bred in captivity as domestic. 


A wolfdog does NOT make a good watchdog. If someone breaks in, they hide. If you are walking one and you get threatened, the WD will cower behind you. Yes, YOU are the Alpha (Mommy or Daddy) you protect ME they say! 



Also Little Red Riding Hood LIED...... it was the Woodcutter!


Powell


----------



## StryderPup

LOL @ Little Red Riding Hood


----------



## rjvamp

I didn't have that experience with Cotton when someone tried to break in. Maybe in general that is the case (I'm not an expert). I can only speak from the experience we had. The guy that broke the bedroom window in our apartment had Cotton jumping out after him but didn't run too far cause he came right back to the front door of the apartment. Maybe a difference in the content or % in them. Just because they had some wolf in them, doesn't mean the GSD or Malamute in them didn't come out as well.

Yall had a lot of damage at your place during the ice storm! WOW! are all the dogs okay?


----------



## dOg

<span style="color: #3333FF">about wolfdog hybrids</span> 

The straight poop on this perennial topic can be found at above link.

Why, indeed. 

Would they mate in the wild...doubtful. Maybe a loner might, but a
pack would most likely have the dog, for dinner, not as a guest, but a main course!

Happy New Year!


----------



## Powell

> Originally Posted By: AngelesVonLobosI didn't have that experience with Cotton when someone tried to break in. Maybe in general that is the case (I'm not an expert). I can only speak from the experience we had. The guy that broke the bedroom window in our apartment had Cotton jumping out after him but didn't run too far cause he came right back to the front door of the apartment. Maybe a difference in the content or % in them. Just because they had some wolf in them, doesn't mean the GSD or Malamute in them didn't come out as well.
> 
> Yall had a lot of damage at your place during the ice storm! WOW! are all the dogs okay?





Yeah a few pens were destroyed. Tala got out and ran down to the cabin!


The power company when they put power back on, ran the 220 part into the 120 circuits and blew up everything inside that was plugged in. Now they have to replace that all for them. 


Powell


----------



## Powell

> Originally Posted By: Angel R
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted By: AngelesVonLobosas an FYI - ours were rescues - the guy that had them was trying to teach them to hunt small animals and was going to let them into the "wild" of Sonoma county!!!! OMG. Craziness!!!! Ours lived with cats so I guess the "instinct" to hunt small animals wasn't there! Or they just failed to learn what the guy was showing them to do. Thankfully the lady we got them from had taken them from this guy - she was like "no - you are not going to be that irresponsible!"
> 
> 
> 
> Im not saying it towards you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just like people who keep them in kennels. Those animals need to be free & run. They die early in captivity.
> Rescues & if you didnt know are different, you know?
> I wasnt refering to rescues or anything.
> Just people who have them just to have them
Click to expand...




Actually they live longer in captivity. No animal should be in JUST a kennel. The knowledgeable owners have a LARGE place for them to run, have another canine of the opposite sex ( all spayed and neutered of course) and give them enrichment. 



The nice version is: Those who have to have a "wolf" to be macho are just plain stupid. 


Powell


----------



## London's Mom

My DH has a business associate in SC who has a female wolf and a male GSD. He bred them and kept two of the pups. When I met the clan, they all had extremely different temperaments. The owner invited us over one evening after dinner and we all stepped into their outside pen. It was very dark and I could see four elusive furry figures quickly darted about us. I felt a few of them sniff my backside as I stood still.

One male offspring was HUGE and very affectionate. (Probably 160#) The Owner could bring him in the house and even let him lose around his tiny white cat. The wolfdog adored the cat and vice-versa. He even tried to sit on my lap and I received a total face-wash. I could not beleive the size of his head. I'll admit, the face-wash was a bit scarey. But the Owner has two small daughters that actually play with the wolf and off-springs. I think I'd be a bit nervous about that. (?)

The pure wolf mom was very skittish and could never be brought into the house. She could not be house-trained and she would probably maul the poor cat. The cat was very aware of which dog he could hang out with.

The owner told me that the wolf and her off-spring do not protect the home and family like the GSD does. Nor do they play with dog toys.

Personally, I like a dog that can sleep in my bed and watch TV with me. I am not sure you can house train a wolf like you can a dog. And therefore, it would not be a family member like a GSD. (?)

My two cents.


----------



## Powell

> Originally Posted By: AngelesVonLobosI didn't have that experience with Cotton when someone tried to break in. Maybe in general that is the case (I'm not an expert). I can only speak from the experience we had. The guy that broke the bedroom window in our apartment had Cotton jumping out after him but didn't run too far cause he came right back to the front door of the apartment. Maybe a difference in the content or % in them. Just because they had some wolf in them, doesn't mean the GSD or Malamute in them didn't come out as well.
> 
> Yall had a lot of damage at your place during the ice storm! WOW! are all the dogs okay?




Cotton looks like a low content. More dog than wolf. But pretty.

Look at this girl. She likely READ THE BOOK about wolfdogs. She wants to be in someone's house. 


Here is ZEN. She was in the Christmas parade and just loved the kids. Dean, who is a volunteer may likely take her. 


http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=12571358

I had to take that off Petfinder as she's not on the FMF picture list. 

I'd take her but I don't wanna have to worry about 2 females.


Powell ( who needs to take Jolene for a walk)


----------



## rjvamp

Zen is so beautiful!!! I hope she gets a good home and maybe the volunteer will be able to take her. My second Cotton, a female started to really blossom before Lobo passed in February 2009. But when she met Angeles for the first time she was very upset that I brought a new dog home. She is finally getting used to things! She gets so jealous!

Glad to hear everyone is safe. That is horrible about the electrical.


----------



## rjvamp

here was Cotton playing with his stuffed animal in California.










When I brought our first Cat home and tried to pick her up to play she moved and he dropped her. The expression on his face was like "this one moved!" We did have to teach him she was a "baby" and he couldn't play ruff with a "baby". He was a smart boy.

I WISH I had pictures of the DESTROYED sofa - this was the living room they destroyed when we went to the Halloween party...the middle of the floor was piled with sofa stuffings and trash from the garbage - ready for a bonfire!!! LOL Notice the VHS tapes to the left in the picture? This SO DATES ME! LOL


----------



## rjvamp

Apologies - didn't mean to hijack the thread - this just brought back good memories for me today


----------



## W.Oliver

I don't think it is the animal at question, it is the mentality, the paradigm, of the owner that is at issue.

I also think there is a parallel that could be drawn here, in regards to wolfdog owners and the "pit bull/rottie" owners...you know the ones that drive the common danger perception, rather than folks thinking of Petie from the Little Rascals.

I am suggessting the psychological facet of a person's personality that makes them want to posess such an animal.......would statistically have some common characteristics.

Imagine a social environment where wolfdogs become so popular within a demographic!! Wolfdogs statistically become a dog bite problem, and common perception associates GSDs as part of the issue? We would be facing the same thing the aficionado of Staffordshire Terriers is facing with "pittbulls". Imagine that??? 

I think hybridizing is completely innappropriate. I have bred parrots for over 30 years, and during the 1970s hybridizing became quite a fad, especially with Macaws....it simply is a sin in my opinion.

If you need to compensate for your inadequacies as a man, do what I do, raise a nice GSD and train in SchH!


----------



## SunCzarina

Wayne02, I really hope your are trying to prove a point with sarcasm. Sarcasm I can certainly appreciate.

However, I have a few friends who own either breed and would really resent being generalized into your 'pitbull/rottie paradigm'. I also have friends who had a wolf hybrid. Fine upstanding members of the community. Live on Jamestown Island ($$$) and hold black suit jobs. Broke their hearts when that dog died. Yes they called him a dog, he was not too different from my shepherds.


----------



## W.Oliver

> Originally Posted By: SunCzarinaWayne02, I really hope your are trying to prove a point with sarcasm. Sarcasm I can certainly appreciate.


Exactly correct.


----------



## SunCzarina

I'm glad to hear it. Pretty sure everyone can agree there's idiots who own even our beloved breed - how many heart breaking stories have you heard of a perfectly handsome GSD chained in the yard becuase it's cool to have one. Which reminds me, my pair is outside and I should probably call them in now (wait, there's fresh snow, they won't want to come in)


----------



## StryderPup

No apologies about hijacking (sp) the thread. Your dogs are beautiful! I like hearing the stories too! 

I think that any breed can be "vicious and bite". It depends on the responsible owners to work with their pack. In all honesty, before we got Stryder I told my husband I did not want a GSD, because they were dominant and overprotective. Then I found this forum and gained a ton of knowledge and I am still gaining. Now that I have Stryder, I will forever have a GSD.


----------



## W.Oliver

> Originally Posted By: SunCzarinaI'm glad to hear it. Pretty sure everyone can agree there's idiots who own even our beloved breed


That is my point exactly, GSD owners could find themselves in the same boat and Staffordshire Terrier owners.


----------



## Jelpy

I see two problems. One is the one Wayne 2 pointed out, which is that there will always be a portion of "I'm too tough for my jockstrap" guys who will think owning a wolf or wolf hybrid shows what a tough guy they are. These folks are likely to be-lets just say unpromising as potential pet people. 

Problem two is like my mom. Now, I loved my Mom and she was a responsible show dog breeder, generally focusing on only shelties and later, on pappillions. Every now and then, however, she'd get interested in a new breed, get one or two, and inevitably get frustrated with them and sell them off after a year or two. I suspect most neglected dogs have the same scenario exept the owners never get to the selling off stage. I think some people will put research and time into choosing a wolf hybrid but a large number will get one impulsively. "Oh, look honey! This ad is for a wolf hybrid, wouldn't that be neat?" Nine months later this neat pet is acting like a bored wolf, getting out of the fence, eating the neighbor's cat, since he gets fed irregularly and people are saying how dangerous he is.
'


----------



## rjvamp

Stryder is a beautiful dog!!!! Congrats on getting a GSD








They are awesome dogs!


----------



## Powell

Just like the GSD at Newberry earlier last year that was found wandering, skinny and had part of a chain attached to him. He was older and VERY smart. When I walked him he heeled *EXACTLY* to my right. He got adopted to someone up in the NE. Hans at FMF is a GDS mixed with some other Shepherd.... he would make a good working dog, but needs some more work on socialization. IF I were totally retired I would take and train him. Working at the radio station prevents that. 

I think there needs to be a TEST to have an animal sometimes. 

I wish Jolene could tell me what someone did to her as a pup.




Powell


----------



## SunCzarina

> Originally Posted By: jelpyOne is the one Wayne 2 pointed out, which is that there will always be a portion of "I'm too tough for my jockstrap" guys who will think owning a wolf or wolf hybrid shows what a tough guy they are. These folks are likely to be-lets just say unpromising as potential pet people.


Funny how you put it but quite true. 

I sitting here thinking of 2 rotties I know. Litter mates owned by a friend and her xbf's friend. My friends dog is a normal sweet goonie defiant rottie. I have no doubt he'd step up if my friend or her children were threatened but other wise a loving family dog.

Now the brother, he's vicious and I don't say that lightly. Owned exactly by a too big for the jockstrap type - stereotypical short guy napoleon complex IMO. The dog wears one of those freaky leather with the big studs harness and acts like a junk yard dog. I love rotties, wouldn't go near this one without a 10 foot catch pole and half a side of beef.


----------



## Toffifay

There is a 97% wolf that lives near my grooming shop, his name is Wooley and he's a least 110 lbs, and I'm guessing conservatively because he has so much fur.

He belongs to a man that looks like a grizzly mountain man, lol! The wolf is always friendly and sedate and never is leashed. He is so deeply bonded with his owner that the two of them are rarely apart. 

On the rare occasion he is cruising the block scavenging for who knows what, I am never worried about him being aggressive. Our local bank lets dogs inside of it and has bowls of dog treats for the visiting dogs, Wooley is so tall he puts his head in the tellers cubby on the counter and begs for treats!

He is quite impressive looking! The mans niece used to work for me and she bathed Wooley at my shop ONCE, lol. It was her uncle's B-day present...first and last time he's had a bath!!


----------



## SunCzarina

Eisis, your mountain man and his wolf is a great story. That has to be the personality type of the first dogs. Still when humans are messing with the wolves, we really need to be careful to select that outgoing wolf that wants to be with humans, not just the good looking wolf.


----------



## mjbgsd

One of my friends has a wolfdog. He's very friendly but would rather be outside then inside. He's such a friendly dog, loves playing with Cody at the park.


----------



## sitstay

Although I think it is awesome that there are people who have had positive experiences living with a hybrid, I think it would be irresponsible of anyone to claim that raising and living with a hybrid is the same as living with any strong-willed, domestic dog breed. That just isn't the case. 

It has been my experience that a good 85-90% of the people who *think* they have a hybrid, really don't. So a lot of the "well, I had one once and it was awesome with my little cousin, and my cat and the mailman" statements aren't even valid as examples of how it is to live with a hybrid. I am not saying that anyone who has posted their first hand accounts of living with one here are mistaken. You could all be part of the small percentage of people who really do have actual hybrids.

We have many wild wolves here in Idaho, and there has never been a known spontaneous breeding between a wild wolf and a domestic dog. Ask any bear or mountain lion hunter who uses hounds what happens when a domestic dog enters a pack's territory. They don't breed the dog, they don't integrate it into the pack. They kill it. 

I can't for the life of me understand why a hybrid would be an attractive pet. Wolves are fantastic in the wild. Dogs are fantastic in my home. That is the end of the story for me. I had a gentleman bring in what looked like a Husky/Malamute mix to the shelter I worked at. There had been a very publicized mauling death in Boise of an infant by a hybrid (an animal that was often kept chained up by the owner, which is a whole other topic). This guy's wife flipped at having this "hybrid" in her home and demanded he surrender it. Anyway, he comes in and starts on this great big long commentary about how he has always felt a mystical attachment to the wolf, that wild spirit speaks to him. Blah, blah, blah. And in honor of that wild spirit he purchased his "wolfdog"...and kept in in a back yard kennel. 

I don't think I will ever get over the sense of absolute irony I felt as he made his little speech. I thought it even more ironic when he told me that the sire of his dog was a pure white, 100% wolf owned by a former room-mate. They bred it to the "half-wolf and half-police dog" that lived down the street. What do you think the chances were of that animal having ANY wolf in it? And yet he spoke in glowing terms of all the time he spent "communing" with his wolf out in the kennel. 
Sheilah


----------



## sitstay

I hope this link works. There are some very interesting thoughts raised throughout the whole article or presentation. There are multiple pages, so be sure to continue if you read it.
http://www.wolfpark.org/wolfdogs/Poster_intro.html
Sheilah


----------



## selzer

I think that once a wolf and domestic dog are mixed, and have lived dependent on people, it is irresponsible and dangerous for them to be expected to live in the wild again. So at that point, a wolf/dog rescue is necessary. 

I guess there will always be people, laws or no laws that will mix the two. 

I am utterly against doing this on purpose. Think about a GSD and what is the one trait that if you could wave a magic wand an eliminate, what would it be? For me, it would be fearfulness/shyness, poor nerve. I am guessing that the vast majority of bites and injuries from dogs are becuase of this. That wolves have poor nerve, I don't know. In their element, there are probably excellent specimens and some less so, and by natural selection those best suited for life in the wild will continue. But that they are shy is well known and no one here seems to be saying anything different, save that some wolf-dogs seem to be fine with people. 

Why would anyone want to inject something likely to put more shyness into domestic dogs. Doing this deliberately in my opinion is very irresponsible.


----------



## Hoxy

I own a Husky/Wolf MIX. who is the sweetest timid dog in the world, not to mention drop dead gorgeous. All white with bright blue eyes. She'll go up to anyone who's willing to give her a good pat on the head. However, that is just my dog. I wouldn't recommend a Wolf mix to anyone without experience. Just because my dog is this way, doesn't mean yours will be.

But none the less, great obedient dog. And both people & dog friendly.
Also incredibly good with kids, you can hang all over her & she'll be as gentle as a golden retriever. 

Cant say the same for small animals though.. She killed the family duck at my mothers.. You cant be 100% sure owning one. That's what I mean by I wouldn't recommend a Wolf mix to anyone without experience. Wolf mix's as nice as they can be are still partly WILD animals. Do your research before buying one. 

Heres a picture of her. Juneau is her name.


----------



## APBTLove

How do you know she's 50/50 ? Just curious.


----------



## Hoxy

She's not. Shes 70 husky/30 wolf. It goes by the % of what the parents were. Which I met both. But even that 30% people need to be careful, [heck] even 10% people need to be careful. Still has wild in it.

Here some pics of her parents


----------



## APBTLove

Which is supposed to be the wolf mix?


----------



## Hoxy

The father. The big ol' white one.


----------



## APBTLove

What was done to prove the lineage?
honestly he looks just like a malemute:
http://www.windsongalaskanmalamutes.com/sitebuilder/images/Sesi_Tikaani_Zoomed_oo1-265x222.jpg

Looks CAN be deceiving, though. This LOOKs like a wofldog, but it;s a pure husky..
http://leahreagh200.tripod.com/sitebuildercontent/sitebuilderpictures/agoutisiberianhusky.jpg


----------



## Hoxy

Nothing, didnt really care to check it out.

Alot of dogs look like wolves and alot of huskys all look similar. He wasnt as big as a malamute. I've been around mutes before. and his snout isnt stubby. Has a point to it. Eyes are yellow. Not to mention mutes can look alot like wolves none the less. lol. So its a hit or miss. Its what I was told, her behavior and some of her traits match it. And even if they called me today and told me that she wasnt really part wolf, wouldn't effect me in the slightest. 

The mom is a pure akc Siberian Husky
The dad is a Husky/Wolf .. no malamute.


----------



## sitstay

> Originally Posted By: HoxyThe father. The big ol' white one.


The father looks like a Samoyed/GSD I fostered last year. 
Sheilah


----------



## Shandril2

This topic came up a lot on this site over the years.

I had a hybrid (Wolf/GSD) for almost 8 years, so if anybody has questions they can PM me. I don't know anything about genetics, but I am familiar with how they relate to a family in a neighborhood setting.

And no, I didn't look for it or buy it ... our family adopted it from a relative that went away to college.


----------



## pamela berger

People have always been fascinated by wolves, they are beautiful, mysterious wild creatures. Naturally, some people believe if you raise a wolf from a puppy, you will get the mentality of a dog in a gorgeous wolf body. Hence, the start of wolf hybrids. There have been cases of hybrids fitting in well in a family situation, however, the majority of these hybrids have problems. Most hybrid rescues, at least the responsible ones, will tell you that domestication of wolves should never be attempted and that hybrids are, all in all, NOT a good thing. We cannot make the wolf into something it is not.


----------



## Shandril2

Very good point.
Our hybrid was an amazing animal that I feel lucky to have had in my life .... but her life wasn't what is should have been since she was 'domesticated'.


----------



## Jessiewessie99

The only way I would ever end up owning a dog wolf mix is when i am older, and if i adopted it at a shelter, or someone gave it to me because they couldn't care for it.Otherwise, just let the wolf be.Don't breed it or whatever.Yes they are beautiful animals, but seriously do u have to own one?Yes it sounds cool to go around saying "Oh look I have a wolfdog!"

And Hoxy, I don't want to sound rude or anything, but I highly doubt that dog you have has ay wolf in it.My cousin's friend has a Husky who looks exactly like your dog.

Plus wolves are bigger than dogs, and that dog would be a bit bigger and have bigger paws if it were a wolf and have more physical features of a wolf.

Wolf:

http://howlingforjustice.files.wordpress.com/2009/10/wolf11.jpg

Wolf-Dog:

http://3.bp.blogspot.com/_u2OYhL0e6bM/ScF7swRY88I/AAAAAAAAARY/bz6spDzd6Ik/s320/wolfdog01.jpg

Siberian Husky:

http://huskypuppies.info/wp-content/uploads/2009/12/Siberian_husky.jpg

Alaskan Malamute:

http://www.quinault.net/photos/Show/north-bobrich.jpg

I think people should just let the wolves be.The wild is where they belong not as a pet.I think about 88% of the people who claim they have wolf dogs are more than likely poorly bred dogs.I also thought that German Shepherds are alot more closely related to wolves than huskies or malamutes.


----------



## trish07

They are gourgeous, simply gorgeous. Their eyes...wow, its amazing. I love wolf. I saw this episode too, where Cesar works with two wolf hybrids. The white one was so gigantic!

They are beautifull creatures, I would love to have one, but, I think, they need to stay wild. However, rescue organizations do an awesome job! Keep on the good work. If those rescue centers didn't exist, a lot of beautifull creatures would have been killed.


----------

